
Gnome Shell Sucks - mwas
https://gnomeshellsucks.wordpress.com/
======
PaulHoule
I remember when KDE came out, it was was like "Wow! This is just like the Mac
and Windows" and then Gnome came out and every version of Gnome and KDE has
gotten worse over time.

It's completely unfair to compare Gnome to Windows because Windows comes with
a desktop environment that actually works and for the most part gets better
over time, not worse.

If anything, the new Linux personality for NT is the fault of the Linux
vendors not coming out with a viable desktop environment. For years devs have
enjoyed the POSIX personality of MacOS together with a workable desktop
environment and soon they will do that on Windows.

------
sevensor
My, that was a bracing rant, compounded with a hefty dose of entitlement. I
don't care for Gnome Shell either, and I can't really figure out who it's
supposed to be for. I guess the Gnome devs must like it. But nobody is forcing
it down my throat or the author's. And speaking of forcing things down
throats, some of the acts the author suggested the Gnome devs should perform
were quite unnecessary.

If you don't like it, don't use it. Don't complain that this thing you got for
free isn't what you wanted.

------
HoopleHead
QUOTE: "I’m sick of these jumped up ego driven gnome developers that think
there reinventing the wheel and its just as well they were never around when
the wheel was being invented and they were in charge of the project because we
would all be walking today"

If I spewed out prose as incompetently as that, when I was let loose near a
keyboard, I'd be a bit more reticent when it came to criticising the
competence of others.

